# Fangstatistiken für norwegische Salmoniden!



## Karstein (2. Juni 2006)

Unter

http://www.laksereg.no/

findet ihr zu jedem norwegischen Binnengewässer die Jahresstatistiken für Salmonidenfänge, teilweise rückdatiert bis 1876!

Gruß

K.


----------



## Jirko (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Fangstatistiken für norwegische Salmoniden!*

dank von J. :m


----------

